# Thoughts on H&R Handi Rifles



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I would just like to know if anyone has some info on this gun? I was looking at .243 or .280. I want a gun to shoot coytes and grounhogs with, but If I ever get the bug to go to PA I could hunt deer with it. I have read some good reviews, and they are pretty inexpensive for what I am looking for.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great little guns


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I knew a guy that had one in 22 hornet and had no problems with it, for the money they are descent guns.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I had one in .223 for a while. I wasn't crazy about the way the weaver style rail was mounted on the barrel. There was a lot of empty space under the front of the rail, which didn't lend itself to holding a zero. I heard you should bed the rail to the barrel with an epoxy, but never tried it. Mine had a crappy trigger as well, with a heavy gritty pull, and a ton of creep. Some guys swear by them though and really like them.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

When it comes to these rifles, it is a matter of what you plan to use them for. For your needs, it would be a great rifle in my opinion. Great brush gun, not too heavy.

Now, some guys want them to be tack drivers from the bench. They can hold good groups with some modifications, but are not sub moa out of the box by any stretch of the imagination. 

So, if you plan to use them for yotes and such, I would say get it. Also, don't overlook the Stevens 200 in the same price range. Good bolt gun with great groups out of the box.

Lg_mouth


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i have a .223 great rifle , great for hogs!!!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have Two .223 and .17 mach2 both with bull barrels. They both shoot great and are cheap enough to to buy extra calibers that you just think you would like to own. Both good on chucks depending on were you can hunt.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i bought one a couple months ago in .22 hornet just to play around with and has one of the nicest triggers i have ever pulled on a hammer gun, or much anything else.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for your info I have read alot of reviews on this gun, and some good and some ok, but no bad ones yet. So I will be buying one here soon. Gander Mountian has them for $280.00 wich seemed a little on the high side. I am in the process of selling a horton legend xbow to cover the cost of this, so if any one is int let me know. It is on the sell/swap forum.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't forget the Stevens 200 in that price range. It is a bolt action, so you get more shot opportunities if you need them.

Lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Don't you have to send them back to H&R each time you get a new barrel? Probably not a big deal, but something worth knowing. IF I'm right.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe they suggest you do that, but have read on other forums where guys just buy the barrels and swap them out. To be on the safe side, sending it back in is probably the best bet.

Lg_mouth


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I had one in 17 MACH II and it was a tack driver. Loved that little gun but sold it to buy something different. I never had any problems with my rifle. Trigger was stiff but it is going to be a in a hammer gun without adjustment. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I am going to look at that stevens. Someone else suggested I look at a mossberg rifle also


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Was it the mossy ATR or all-terrain rifle? I have heard good reviews on those as well. Both worth looking at and both should be readily available.

Lg_mouth


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

The Mossy ATR. Both the Stevens and the Mossberg have received good reviews. The Stevens has received a little higher marks. I am going to do some looking around this weekend. I didn't think I could find a bolt gun in my price range. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

That is what we are all here for, to help one another out. Good luck with your purchase and keep us up to date and what you get and how you like it.

Lg_mouth


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I own a NEF handi-rifle in .243 cal. After buying it I read some reviews about that particular caliber having a problem with shells sticking in the chamber.

On three occasions, shells stuck on me. Twice at the range and once while hunting. The hunting incident cost my son a buck. He missed on his first shot and the deer gave an easier second shot, but since the shell wouldn't eject, we watched it walk away.

I had the chamber polished by a local gunsmith and still stuck shells two more times. He recommended shooting tapered rimmed cases like 22 hornet, 30-30or 45-70.

I plan to send the rifle out to NEF to get it barreled for a .50 cal muzzleloader and probably leaving it setup as that.

As for the Steven's 200, I can't say enough good things about them. I bought a .270 last November and picked up a 30-06 this past January. They are pillar bedded and have a floated barrel from the factory. They'll out shoot rifles that cost 3X as much. I've got hand loads for them that'll shoot under 1 1/2 in groups at 100yds all day long. Most groups are 1" or less. The only bad thing I can say is that the recoil pad is only slightly better than a steel one.

If you can still find a 200 at Dick's sporting goods, they're practically giving them away. Clearance price is $179. After fuel perk discounts through Giant 
Eagle/Gift cards and scorecard, the net cost is around $150.

I've got my eyes out for a third one in either .223 or .22-250.

I'm planning to put a Boyd's cammo thumbhole laminate stock and a Simmons AETEC 4-14x44 IR on my son's rifle. Sweeet!


----------

